

Thorium Core – open source, Windows NT-compatible virtualizable OS - audionerd
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thorium/thorium-core-cloud-desktop

======
bdfh42
This does not come over as a realistic project.

The "use cases" are woolly. It might be a cut down version of an Open source
attempt to replicate Windows NT - or it might be Linux.

They will try and recruit some Russian programmers and interns to work on the
project (fills you with confidence that bit - and no disrespect to the skills
of Russian nationals) and erm might deliver something that you could just
possibly use at some time...

I am out!

